# Four Winds Infinity Circuit Board Problem



## HJM7500

I have a Four Winds Infinity motor home that has a circuit board, battery control center, mounted on the chassis that is Intellitec BC Gas BCC #00-00524-400. The BD circuit 5 amp fuse keeps blowing and the motor home will not start. The fuse is for the BD circuit that controls the relay at the door. I did not know this switch should be turned off while MH is being stored and due to sickness the MH has not been used in 18 mos although I was periodically starting it. About 2 mos ago I tried to start it and it cranked, then died and would not restart. The auxiliary start is working in that the engine will turn over but not start. The other batteries are hot but there is no power from them. Everytime the fuse is replaced, it blows. I have checked about replacing the circuit board($300.00) but wanted to know if anyone else has dealt with this problem before I do that.


----------

